# New radio sets for British Army.



## Medvedya (Feb 17, 2005)

Typical! Mind you, it had to be done. Believe me, those Clansman's were so prehistoric it was sometimes easier to use a mobile whilst on exercise!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...dio01.xml&sSheet=/news/2004/10/01/ixhome.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmmm, looks like another case of corner cutting. That _is_ typical.  
Still, I suppose new radios are better than no radios if the old ones were absolute crap.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 17, 2005)

They were designed in the Sixties - antiques.

Here's a pic of the handheld set.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Is that a Sterling magazine on the map case?


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 17, 2005)

Photo looks too new - I'd say it belonged to re-enactors.

See what I mean? Not good.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

True enough. Duh!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 17, 2005)

You can see see the huge battery pack that came with it on the right hand side - two fiddly little prongs that you pushed into little pleats on your webbing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2005)

Compared to some of the equipment I've used, that thing looks like Thomas Edisons' personal unit...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw quite a blending in my time, some of the stuff was modern, some of it would make Edison's stuff look modern!


----------

